# can kernel modules be installed when there is no source tree



## bv_arvind (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi,

I have a OS based on FreeBSD. I was wondering if I can dynamically load a kernel module if it does not have a source tree [Make operation failed, because of this]. Just wanted to confirm it.

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 12, 2011)

In FreeBSD, source is required to build kernel modules, but not to load them.

An OS that is only based on FreeBSD could be different.


----------



## expl (Oct 12, 2011)

Most likely not possible. You can load only modules that were build for your kernel revision/configuration and that makes binary module distribution almost impossible. And you need source code available to build them.


----------



## gkontos (Oct 12, 2011)

expl said:
			
		

> Most likely not possible. You can load only modules that were build for your kernel revision/configuration and that makes binary module distribution almost impossible. And you need source code available to build them.



Not for RELEASE versions. The modules can be distributed and loaded with out any problems.


----------

